# King of the Cage: Bragin Rights



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*King of the Cage: Bragin Rights​*Date: 11/20/08
Location: Ohio Expo Center Celeste Center (Columbus, OH)​

Main Card:

[9-5] *Brian Heden* vs. *Jason Riley* [5-1]

[0-0] *Mike Roberts* vs. *Andrew McCoy* [0-1]

[1-1] *Jason Holmes* vs. *Fred Parris* [1-0]

[1-1] *Vic Torres* vs. *Curt Hall* [1-1]

[?] *Brandy Watson* vs. *Michelle Sansom* [?]


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Brandy watson is hot.


----------

